# Good Stories?



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Dear All

I hope you don't mind me posting here. Dh and I are having a break from tx after our third failed attempt a ICSI a few weeks ago. We are considering meeting with a friend of a friend who heads up the adoption side of things in this area. We know they wouldn't allow us to proceed any further at this stage (being so close to tx) but we are really keen to know all the facts.

My question is - can anyone tell me your story? I very much appreciate the adoption must be so incredibly hard to do, and sadly seem to be hearing lots of negatives at the moment....when I know the positives must out weight the bad by far. I guess I am just needing to hear 1 success story to give us the kick we need to get the ball rolling.

Thanks Jodie xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey jodie

massive hugs after your last tx

the girls are putting together their own adoption stories

here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,182.0.html

hope this helps you

hugs

xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Jodie,

i haven't gotten around to writing our story yet, but a quick summry:

found out we'd need icsi, decided it wans't for us so started the adoption process. It took about 2.5 years till our darling Boo (nickname) moved in. But you can knock 6 months off that as we move agencies cos we moved counties for work.

To cut a long story short it was quite a difficult process, but is totally worth it. Boo is 2 years old and has been with us nearly 3 months now. Can't imagine life without him. He's a typical 2 year old so some days are more challenging than others, but most of the time he's and affectionate funny intelligent little boy.

hope this helps,
xxxruthie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Jodie

i haven't got around to writing my story yet either (although it is a work in progress) but to sumerise. i had 2 failed ivf cycles and didn't feel strong enough to cope with any more tx so in nov 2004 we applied to adopt. our LA is only small so prep groups are only run twice yearly and we had missed the autumn one but we got on the spring one. we were finally approved in jan this year and on the 31st of may we brought home a beautiful 3 &1/2 month old baby boy. we have been very very lucky as there are not many babies that young go up for adoption (due to legalities) but it just shows it does happen.

pam xx

P.s we are very tired most of the time but we have never been happier in our lives and are soooo pleased we decided on adoption


----------



## smiler73 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Jodie,

I'm not as far through as the others, but thought I'd drop you a line anyway to give a slightly different view on it...

We found out last October, after 3 ICSI cycles that we would be very very unlikely to ever conceive even with assisted conception (given a 10% chance of success on future cycles).  At that point we expected to feel devastated (and there certainly was a lot of that), but both DH and I also had a strange sense of relief which really surprised us both.  We had got to the point where we had tried and tried for a family and had put our lives on hold for so long that we just wanted them back.  So we made the decision to stop treatment and go for adoption instead.  

We approached our Local Authority in January, and in March had our first home visit.  This was followed by prep group in June/July, and then last week we had our follow up visit which went really well.  We are hoping to start our home study in October, and should be at approval panel by April/May next year, after which we have the wait for matching.  We both feel incredibly positive about it all and just can't wait for the day when we take our littlies home with us.  Yes, I still get very upset about our infertility, and I know that the pain will always be with us, but I feel so happy about the future, and we love having our lives back again.

Hope this helps...

Love,
Nx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jodie

Welcome to the Board.  Hope you find some inspiration from the stories on here.

Karen x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Jodie Bogie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting here. Dh and I are having a break from tx after our third failed attempt a ICSI a few weeks ago. We are considering meeting with a friend of a friend who heads up the adoption side of things in this area. We know they wouldn't allow us to proceed any further at this stage (being so close to tx) but we are really keen to know all the facts.
> 
> ...


----------

